# Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild Cigar Review - Excellent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this to be a rich full flavor cigar that really wakes up your palate, it is a complete cigar with great taste big draw, it burns evenly wit...

Read the full review here: Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild Cigar Review - Excellent


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

Could not agree more


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to think so as well, then I bought a box (the Rothschild come in 50), I'm now about tired of them and mostly give them away to friends when we smoke together. Though it really is a good smoke for the price if you buy them by the box.


----------

